# Firestone Deluxe Cruiser ladies bike



## River City Speed (Mar 16, 2011)

I just picked this bike up for my wife.  I was going to just clean up the blue paint and restore all the white stuff, but my wife wants it to be green and cream, instead of blue, so it looks like it's going to undergo a full restoration, with some minor changes.  Can anyone tell me who the manufacturer is and the year?  Serial number is A127070


















Also, can anyone tell me how to open the headlight?  I messed with it for a few minutes, but I don't want to break it.

Also, I don't understand why the white parts are in such awful shape (surface rusted and little to no paint left) and the blue is in great shape. The rims are completely void of paint and don't appear to have been chrome.  Solid surface rust under what appears to be a white wash or something.  At any rate, all of the white parts need to be media blasted and painted with a high build primer and sanded smooth before getting painted.  Lots of fine pitting.

The tires are specially cool IMO.  Can I get reproduction Firestone tires?  I pumped up the tires and rode it up and down the ally.  Rode nice!

I love the forum BTW!  I'm new to old bikes.  I just rustored (not restored, but not ratty either) a late 40's CWC Western Flyer to use as my daily rider.  I was riding with my kids the other day and my wife felt left out, so I picked this up for her today.  She wanted to buy a new "Walmart" Schwinn, but I wouldn't allow it.  She just wants something comfortable and clean.  I have to treat this ol' gal right for her.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 16, 2011)

Rustored.......I love that word!


----------



## npence (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks to be a Monark Built Firestone. probably early to mid 50's


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 16, 2011)

it looks to me like someone already tried to remove the white paint. maybe stripped it with chemical stripper (poorly) then decided to not go through with the repaint and sell.
usually the firestone bikes are monark, but this one looks like a columbia to me. 1955 maybe?


----------



## River City Speed (Mar 16, 2011)

Another pic.


----------



## npence (Mar 16, 2011)

They dont repop the firestones and those dont look like great tires for a rider but would be great for a show bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 16, 2011)

That's definitely a Monark built bike as that crest badge is very similar to one I sold off a Monark a couple of weeks ago....and the fork crown is the same.
Monark made bikes for Firestone, especially in the 50's, but earlier Colson and Huffman did as well.
Go with the seafoam green!


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 17, 2011)

i think that bike was built by snyder co. (rollfast) If it is a monark it will have a data plate riveted to the underside of the bottom bracket.


----------



## River City Speed (Mar 17, 2011)

Interesting. It definitely doesn't have a data plate on the bottom bracket.


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 17, 2011)

the chain guard is a rollfast pattern, the rack is not the typical one you see on a monark as well as the sprocket is not monark.
i think Firestone used a couple of different suppliers for bikes.


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 17, 2011)

its a great bike BTW! I had a set of firestone midweight tires a long time ago.  i found them in the dumpster friday afternoon at copake after the swapmeet. they were great but once they started to disintegrate they fell apart fast.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 17, 2011)

> i think that bike was built by snyder co. (rollfast)



The frame, fork, chainguard and rack is definitely Rollfast.


----------



## River City Speed (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.  So it's a Rollfast.  Is there a database of serial numbers?  My wife doesn't care what year it is; but while out riding, someone is certainly going to ask.  Also, if we ever sell it, it would be nice to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 17, 2011)

i dont think there is a database on the rollfast/snyder bikes. but it would be safe to say mid 1950's. maybe somebodsy knows what years firestone bought bikes from snyder ? anyone?


----------



## River City Speed (May 28, 2012)

Bumping this for more info.  I'm finally starting the restoration.  Also, I had a number of inquiries about the tires.  I am replacing them with new rubber.  They are in awful condition.  I have removed them from the rims.  I don't think anyone would actually want them.


----------

